# Help! Bubbles in the carpet



## akkimmie (Nov 2, 2005)

Have you had success in getting bubble solution out of carpet? I had about a 1/2 cup spill, I was able to get a lot out but the solution has left a film on the carpet. HELP (please)







:

Any suggestions?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

I spilled a bottle of laundry liquid in the back of my car (it split on the way home from shopping







)

After blotting up as much as we could we used a wet and dry vac on the carpet. You need to have a bit of soap / vinegar in the chamber for the waste water to stop the detergent foaming and filling it up.

It took qiote a lot of vacuming to get out though. Good luck


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

rinse and rinse and rinse and rinse and rinse and rinse

once you think it's clean, rinse some more. the soap residue will attract dirt to that spot, so in a few months if you suddenly have a really dirty place where the spill was, there is still soap there...

if you can borrow a shop vac (or carpet cleaner if someone has one), try dumping a large amt. of water on the spot, scrub, suck up with the vac, repeat until there is no soapy feeling, no bubbles, no anything, and then a few extra times for good measure.


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

If you are that concerned, you can rent a steam cleaner and just go over the spot with plain water.


----------



## akkimmie (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Although an obvious choice, water with the bubbles can break down your carpet fibers. I found a link that suggests vinager will break down the bubbles. IT WORKED!! I think I'll need to do another round but it came out super fsat with out a lot of work







Thought I would share the experience







:


----------

